# Favorite Sheltie Color?



## tobi! (Oct 3, 2015)

Out of the possible options, which color do you prefer?



Spoiler:  Blue Merle














Spoiler:  Brown













Spoiler:  Black


----------



## Mariah (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate Shelties, but the brown one looks the best.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm going with the black one.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

I actually like Blue Merle because it's all different colors c:


----------



## Limon (Oct 4, 2015)

Blue Merle.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

Black. ^^


----------



## Isabella (Oct 4, 2015)

Shelties are one of my fave breeds. I love the brown colors but they're all prettyyy


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2015)

aaWW they're so cute!!! I like the black one a lot ;;


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 4, 2015)

The Blue Merle


----------



## quaintmayor (Oct 4, 2015)

Blue Merle for both Shelties and Australian Shephards..
Unique colours/ markings. 
but anything with 4 legs and fur is my favourite..


----------



## MagsyPies (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got a tricolour rough collie that looks just like those black shelties, except a little larger. Black is my favourite <3


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2015)

Awwww how cute!  The brown ones are most visually appealing to me.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)

They're all beautiful but the Blue Merle looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 8, 2015)

I love blue merles, whatever the breed.


----------

